# Kerouac has confidence issues



## hobson'schoice (Jan 19, 2005)

The first time I read "On the Road" I thought it was amazing.  Kerouac reminded me of a latter-day Hemingway.  I thought the style was so manic that it portrayed a completely original representation of character.
After reading up on his life and then trying to read his book again, I just found him so insecure.  Sal/Kerouac sounded to me like someone who was trying to prove to himself how incredible life is.
Could be just be me, though.


----------



## ChickenCow (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't quite understand what your saying. I don't know much about Kerouac's life, I know brief stuff, but not a whole bunch of details. I don't understand how building up life makes you insecure. I personally just think Kerouac was trying to make a statement about life, how different people view it different from others. Probably didn't understand a word I said either   
But, no, I'd really be interested in your theory if you can explain it a little. I'm s  l o oo ooo         w. See?! my w's can't even keep up with the crowd!


----------



## kerpoe (Jan 19, 2005)

kerouac is indeed one of the most fascinating characters in literature. He began a revolution and on his own opened up a world. The point of Kerouac's writings were to uplift, he lived through decades of manic depression and died a withered old fruit at 47. He wanted everyone to see a life so strong and beautiful that everyone could be happy, and in turn he forgot about his own happiness and slipped away until death. Don't let Kerouac's own melancholy existence stop you from loving his work, no matter what he was still a genius...


----------



## Bad Craziness (Jan 24, 2005)

I am fairly sure that when the book was released the media made out that Kerouac was Dean. Kerouac denied this vehemently and said that the character of Sal was closer to himself. I'm not sure whether either of these rumours were ever wholely dispelled. Sal's insecurities reflect a lot about the time of the events. Things were'nt all that great at the time that is being talked about in the book. 

And I agree, it is a fantastic book.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 16, 2005)

bad craziness brings up a good point. Kerouac is clearly Sal, and Neal Cassady is clearly Dean.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 16, 2005)

Furthermore, most people idolize the beat writers when they read their work as young people. But, as you grow older you tend to pity these writers it is a common trend. Catcher in The Rye has a worse case of this than On The Road. People read these 2 books at age 15 and think "wow, these people are amazing" and out of personal interest read it again at age 25 and think "these guys are immature little brats."


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

BOTTOM LINE: DON'T DISLIKE KEROUAC BECAUSE OF HIS CONFIDENCE ISSUES!


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 19, 2005)

...dislike like Stephen King though....lol


----------



## blademasterzzz (Feb 21, 2005)

...Please take that back. I really don't feel like cutting someone.


----------



## Kevin Doran (Mar 8, 2005)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> ...Please take that back. I really don't feel like cutting someone.



I think you better do as he says . . .


----------



## Rustem (Mar 10, 2005)

I could see myself changing my mind about On the Road, but I dont think I could ever, ever see myself changing how I feel about Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Kevin Doran (Mar 11, 2005)

\


----------



## snuffypuffer (Apr 3, 2005)

All of Kerouac's books make you feel good to be alive, and isn't that sort of the point?


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

Bad Craziness said:
			
		

> I am fairly sure that when the book was released the media made out that Kerouac was Dean. Kerouac denied this vehemently and said that the character of Sal was closer to himself. I'm not sure whether either of these rumours were ever wholely dispelled.
> 
> And I agree, it is a fantastic book.



A fantastic book, indeed. I like to think that Kerouac was in fact, BOTH characters, to a certain extent. Perhaps he placed qualities of himself that he saw as juxtaposed into two seperate characters?


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 16, 2005)

Dean is based on Neal Cassady for those who don't know.
Regards,
Skylor


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 17, 2005)

It seems to me that whoever made the original post missed the point of the book entirely.

Seriously, are we judging this book on whether or not the writer had confidence issues?

good lord.

vodka


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 17, 2005)

*Jacky Boi*

I never was able to get into On the Road. Judging from back covers, I think I'd enjoy Dharma Bums much more. Maybe I'll give him another chance, but only because Vodka is enraged. Which is hot.


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 17, 2005)

To completely disregard the merit of Kerouac's work is writerly blasphemy.

Especially because you think he has low self-esteem.  Hah!  I wonder how many writers you could say that about...

It reflects a narrow, juvenile mind, in my opinion.

Although I was digesting the beat generation at 16 and 17.

But then again, I am me.


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 17, 2005)

almost every writer has their brilliance and their errors.

if we begin to judge writers on whether they have enough self-confidence, we are venturing down the wrong road.

judge the work for what it is and leave the rest alone.

look at rimbaud... he was completely freaked out...

wrote and wrote and wrote and then decided it was a complete waste of time and a waste of his youth and became a businessman.

speaking of dominated by one's mother...

but that doesn't make the work he produced at the time worth any less.

there are plenty of writers i know of on this forum, in fact, who are producing the best work here that are suffering from serious lack of self confidence.

in my opinion, it's irrelevant.

vodka


----------



## strangedaze (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree with Starr, as much as it pains me to say. On the Road might be his masterpiece, but some of his other work that I've looked at really seem second rate.

But I also agree with Vodka when she says that it doesn't matter whether a writer has confidence issues. I mean, it matters in the sense that it's going to affect the piece, for the good or the bad, but good works have been published by writers with no confidence, and vise versa.


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 17, 2005)

oh good lord.

le sigh.

*i shall now throw my hands in the air and walk away while shaking my head and muttering*


----------



## ms. vodka (Oct 17, 2005)

starrwriter said:



> Soon the male attendants will come and take me away to the "rest home."




are they hot?  

and this "rest home"... is there morphine?


----------



## j.marley (Dec 12, 2005)

doctor said:
			
		

> A fantastic book, indeed. I like to think that Kerouac was in fact, BOTH characters, to a certain extent. Perhaps he placed qualities of himself that he saw as juxtaposed into two seperate characters?


  Quite possibly; he did something along those lines in "Orpheous Emerged".
As far as Kerouac having "issues" - what artist doesn't? Hemingway shot him-
self. Jackson Pollack was an alcholic. Jack London over-dosed on heroin.
I could go on, but that's not the point. I'd have to agree with Ms. Vodka; judge the art, not the personality quarks of the artist.;-)


----------



## AnalisDestiny (Dec 28, 2005)

kerpoe said:
			
		

> Furthermore, most people idolize the beat writers when they read their work as young people. But, as you grow older you tend to pity these writers it is a common trend. Catcher in The Rye has a worse case of this than On The Road. People read these 2 books at age 15 and think "wow, these people are amazing" and out of personal interest read it again at age 25 and think "these guys are immature little brats."



That's a very interesting topic you have there. Considering I did read it at 15, it will be interesting to see if I still like it later on

But what does that say about people who reread it later and thought it was stupid; Did they just stop believing in the ideals of On the Road, or was the book never good to begin with?

I think they just stopped believing. But then again, I'm still 15.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 28, 2005)

AnalisDestiny said:
			
		

> But what does that say about people who reread it later and thought it was stupid; Did they just stop believing in the ideals of On the Road, or was the book never good to begin with?



I read it at about 15/16, loved it, it was like life should be, it was like I wanted my life to be.

I read it again at 30, and again at 40. Maybe I'm a little soured because life doesn't get to be like that the end (although I had a couple of crazy years...) but it's still the same. I am still Sal, alternately wishing I was Dean and hating him, just like Sal did. 

As for Kerouac's insecurities... for god's sake, they shout at you throughout the whole book. They're what make the book.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 28, 2005)

Kevin Doran said:
			
		

> Never read Catcher...; that documentary i saw on Manchurian Candidates put me off, a lot.



That's the dumbest thing I read all week. No, make that all month.


----------



## Kevin Doran (Mar 18, 2006)

Mike C said:
			
		

> That's the dumbest thing I read all week. No, make that all month.



That has to be one of the dumbest posts i've ever read, if you weren't able to realise that i wasn't being serious.

Man, dumb people get everywhere.


----------



## kalibantre (Mar 18, 2006)

Kevin, this is the internet, you're communicating through the written form. If you can't master sardonism and sarcasm through that don't use it. You come off as a prick.

I'm touch and go on the beats, I like some not all and I don't think I could stand to read it, It has to be performed for me.. Just a quick 2 pennies  damn ameircans


----------



## nereyda_333 (Mar 18, 2006)

Am I the only one who´s noticed the sexism on Kerouac´s books? Though I´ve only read Dharma Bums, and a little of On the Road, but I don´t remember reading a female character where she does anything else apart of cooking or fucking.
Anyway, if I had read his books some years ealier they could have impressed me, but when I read them, nothing of what he wrote was new to me. But I can understand why people like them.


----------



## Addison (Mar 18, 2006)

Possibly Keruoac simply had difficulty writing for women. It's not an uncommon complaint; I know several who suffer from the same ailment.


----------



## Kevin Doran (Apr 22, 2006)

kalibantre said:
			
		

> Kevin, this is the internet, you're communicating through the written form.


Thanks for the clarification.



			
				kalibantre said:
			
		

> If you can't master sardonism and sarcasm through that don't use it. You come off as a prick.


That almost sounded didactic, God. And, yes, you do come off as a prick, now that you mention it. Here, let me show you how to write, dear:

'If you can't master sardonism and sarcasm through that, don't use it; you come off as a prick.'

Run along now.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 22, 2006)

The use of the semi colon is optional, and anyway is dependant on what Kalibantre actually meant.

My reading is that you come off as a prick regardless of your lack of ability to master sardonism and sarcasm.

As far as your original, apparently humorous comment, maybe - if you have difficulty making yourself understood - you should use a few smileys.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 22, 2006)

That's what I do


----------



## A_MacLaren (Apr 23, 2006)

> Seriously, are we judging this book on whether or not the writer had confidence issues?



Is this even what the original post was all about? Lets review.



> The first time I read "On the Road" I thought it was amazing. Kerouac reminded me of a latter-day Hemingway. I thought the style was so manic that it portrayed a completely original representation of character.
> After reading up on his life and then trying to read his book again, I just found him so insecure. Sal/Kerouac sounded to me like someone who was trying to prove to himself how incredible life is.
> Could be just be me, though.



Did hobson ever mention whether or not he liked or disliked the book any more since readeing about Kerouac?

Incidentally, you can't divorce the artist from the art. You can't deny subjectivity or psychoanalysis.


----------

